# August 2011 Member of the Month.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Member of the Month








August 2011 

August 2011 rolls by and it is once more time to give the Member of the Month award to one of our dedicated members.

This time round the awardee is one of those from the four way draw in the last batch of Request Award results.









Serpion5 

Serpion5 has been a member of the community since the 19th of March 2010.
As you can see from the amount of posts and awards Serpion is an active member in many areas of the forum, but is probably most active in the Fiction sub boards.

Here is what he said when a selection of questions were thrown in his direction.​



Serpion5 said:


> Real name: Adam Flynn
> 
> Heresy Online user name: Serpion5
> 
> ...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Congrats mate, well earned.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Grats! only a year and already Member of the Month, well earned


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Aw they grow up so fast :cray:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Aw they grow up so fast :cray:


rofl.

Congrats serp. Good job


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Happy day for you dude. Give youself a pat on the back - I cant reach from here.:biggrin:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Congradulations!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Congratulations Serpion 

SGMAlice


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulation Serpion5. You truly deserve it :victory:


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Congratulations, Serpion - well deserved!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Grats Serpy


----------



## wertypop (Feb 25, 2007)

Well done to you on getting the MotM award.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats mate! Definitely well deserved.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats Serp dee Derp! Well deserved


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats mate 

Well deserved I say!



> 5 is my birthday.


Weren't born in May by any chance?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Bollocks if you ask me. lol :wink:

CP


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Congrats Serp!~


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you all, Heretics. :grin: 

Didn`t realize I`d left such an impression...? 





Dawnstar said:


> Weren't born in May by any chance?


Nope, but it seems you have the same birthday as my dad. I`ll try to remember you.  



Commissar Ploss said:


> Bollocks if you ask me. lol :wink:
> 
> CP


I`m one step closer to you Ploss. 

One. Step. Closer. :spiteful: 
(j/k)




Thank you all again! :victory:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Reinstalling your OS obviously worked. :wink:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Didn`t realize I`d left such an impression...?


Oh! Didn't anyone tell you? The medal is just so you spend the next week going "OOOOHHHH!!!! SHINY!!!" and we can have some peace around here  (jk )



Serpion5 said:


> Nope, but it seems you have the same birthday as my dad. I`ll try to remember you.


Haha Are you trying to say you forgot me!? :shok: :laugh:


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

congratulations serpion5. well earned mate. id shake your hand, but i cant put my hand through my laptop to shake it


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

A bit late to the party, but congratulations, Serp . Deserved, I think.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice one mate. Very well done. :good:

Cy


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Better late than never. Congrats it was well deserved.


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

Congratz!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Well done.

Serpaderpa


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

You earned it man. *slowclap*


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

the best man did win, congrats.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

congratulations serpion!


----------

